# Stop the presses, my freaky fh odd couple



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

It seems in my quest to have weirdo combinations my Larger male veiled Flowerhorn and my weirdo fh hybrid female <half his size> are pairing off

Video will be added as soon as i know its official, all this time spent tryig to find him a mate , and badabing


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Wedding bells!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

so long as they knock boots elle , i dont care 

lol

veiled fh hybrids ahhh i cant wait , she and he are both digging so im hoping but he is huge compared to her so i hope it works out


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

im sure his sperm will find her eggs


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

so long as he doesnt eat her lol, fortunately he is slow moving so she can zip off pretty easily, big tank


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Good Luck With Ur Breeding Process brother


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

uploading video to you tube now stay tuned for the link!!!!!

and there are definite signs of them going to do the do, i give it four days till eggs are down maybe sooner but they havent stopped hanging out together so fingers crossed


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

DSCF3292 - YouTube


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I like the name ODD COUPLE...Oscar and Felix....good luck with the flowerhorns


----------

